# The "new" NItto dirt drop bar.



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Whta's the deal w/ those? Only 31.8????
HOw is the shape? I like the silver, like NItto, can't use 31.8.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I think it's a good idea. A lot of people out there with them newfangled modern bikes would be running 31.8mm stems, both on road and mountain bikes, so it's about time they made a dirt drop shape option in 31.8mm.

As for those who don't run 31.8mm, I guess it's back to the other options out there.

If you run a threadless set up, you can swap the stem out, but for threaded you're outta luck.

FWIW, I like 31.8mm It solved a problem nobody was having and provided us with yet another standard, at least it's a standard that's common to road and MTB.

Again, not much of a help to those looking for a 25.4mm option but that's life.

Grumps


----------



## surreal (Jan 25, 2008)

FWIW, there are a few 1" quill stems with 31.8 clamps... None look the part, but they exist. 

-rob

ps- I agree that, despite the fact that i don't run it and it seems needless, it is good to have a "standard" in common between road and mtb again...


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I was looking at the RM-014F which has a bit more flare than the RM-013. Liked the look of the bars bend, but the 31.8 stem was a negative for me too and the heavier weight of 430 grams led me back to another Midge. The original WTB was my favorite..


























Somebody just needs to make that bar again in 25.4.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like the midge as well. perfect for my wrists.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

FYI for those looking for a modern version of an LD stem, I found these on a popular auction site (ahem). They come with either a 31.8 or 25.4 clamp. I needed a 26.0 clamp for my RM-2 bars so I bought a 31.8 stem and shimmed the clamp, which works fine. The correct (goofy) name to search for is "Humpert High Charisma Stem".


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> FWIW, I like 31.8mm It solved a problem nobody was having and provided us with yet another standard, at least it's a standard that's common to road and MTB.


I'm pretty sure that the cyclo-computer and lights lobby encouraged the change. For those of us who use bar attachments for these items, we now need different mounts or different units. It's a great way to "force" upgrades.

I also run one mountain bike and one road bike with the new 31.8mm bar. Other than being heavier and it's harder to mount attachments to the bar, there's no other noticeable difference between the old and new standard. 

I guess the big advantage of the "new" standard is that you can buy the old stuff at half-price (if you can find it).


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Whta's the deal w/ those? Only 31.8????
> HOw is the shape? I like the silver, like NItto, can't use 31.8.


they seem a little confused to me. 1/4 mountain 3/4 something else. 15 cm drop. similar to the specialized bb1 rather than the bridgestone drop.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> FYI for those looking for a modern version of an LD stem, I found these on a popular auction site (ahem). They come with either a 31.8 or 25.4 clamp. I needed a 26.0 clamp for my RM-2 bars so I bought a 31.8 stem and shimmed the clamp, which works fine. The correct (goofy) name to search for is "Humpert High Charisma Stem".


Wow...thats funny I have been looking at that stem for the last several weeks wondering if anyone else was already using one. It looks like its a 3d forged type of stem so probably pretty strong I think. Do you have pics of that mounted on your bike? I have been considering this stem in 110mm length for my Rawland Drakkar. I am currently running a dimension 120 x25 degree and its a little too much extension and not enough rise.

The interesting thing about this "High Charisma" stem is that unlike a standard type stem which begins its rise from the center of the steerer clamp, this stem begins its rise at the top of the steerer clamp which gives it an advantage for providing a taller stem & bar position. In that way it is very similar to the LD stems and it doesn't have a top cap either correct?

Its nioe that this stem actually comes in both 25.4 and 31.8 sizes to provide buyers a choice.Thanks for the post.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

-Anomie- said:


> FYI for those looking for a modern version of an LD stem, I found these on a popular auction site (ahem). They come with either a 31.8 or 25.4 clamp. I needed a 26.0 clamp for my RM-2 bars so I bought a 31.8 stem and shimmed the clamp, which works fine. The correct (goofy) name to search for is "Humpert High Charisma Stem".


That's a pretty slick stem.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

trailville said:


> That's a pretty slick stem.


Very slick.


----------

